# La última de TDS PTS en forocoches!



## Antxon (5 Ene 2015)

ForoCoches

El hilo: Video Carla Dávila comiendo solomillo sin hueso

Quién tenga cuenta que nos informe con todo lujo de detalles. A mi me ha llegado al whatsapp pero paso de subir las fotos


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Antxon dijo:


> ForoCoches
> 
> El hilo: Video Carla Dávila comiendo solomillo sin hueso
> 
> Quién tenga cuenta que nos informe con todo lujo de detalles. A mi me ha llegado al whatsapp pero paso de subir las fotos



Tema especificado inválido.


----------



## Antxon (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Tema especificado inválido.



Los que tengáis cuenta podréis verlo y copiarlo aquí . El titulo del hilo está abajo


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Antxon dijo:


> Los que tengáis cuenta podréis verlo y copiarlo aquí . El titulo del hilo está abajo



Que va, eso es que lo han borrado o bien porque flanders se ha pasado por el hilo y ha reportado al que lo abrió o lo han borrado los admin.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Ene 2015)

Avisad cuando lo suban al vk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Ene 2015)

y esa quien es?


----------



## euriborfree (5 Ene 2015)

¿Es alguna famosilla de medio pelo? no he encontrado nada mas que esto







la cuenta de twitter en cuestion tiene los tweets privados en este momento


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Una niña que puso un twetter diciendo que si le apetecía comerse una buena polla en público se la comía.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Ene 2015)

TEngo cuenta y lo han quitado


----------



## Antxon (5 Ene 2015)

Estos tweets corresponden a un hecho: y es que a la muy guarra, dudo que llegue a los 18, no se le ocurrió otra cosa que comerle todo el rabo a un chavalín en una fiesta. Hay dos fotos que lo demuestran, la foto del "durante"(donde la niñata en cuestión aparece concentrada en el acto en primer plano mientras que detrás se ven los jetos de los amigos flipando en colores) y el "después" (donde aparece la chica todo orgullosa enseñando el mejunge en la boca). A mi me las han pasado en el whatsapp pero paso de subirlas. De momento


----------



## Cazarr (5 Ene 2015)

Si el tweet es verídico, me cago en todo aquel hijo/hija de la gran puta que aplauda esta "valentía".

*PUTA.*


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> TEngo cuenta y lo han quitado



Ayer lo estuve viendo yo y en las primeras páginas no había nada interesante y además es una niña así que vendría el jefe y lo fusiló.


----------



## euriborfree (5 Ene 2015)

y pone "porque pienso que me rodean personas normales"

Pues claro! precisamente por eso ha sido grabada, porque estaba en publico rodeada de personas normales y es totalmente normal que algo asi sea grabado para la posteridad


----------



## Señor Rosa (5 Ene 2015)

A mí me parece un acto heroico, ojalá hubiesen más mujeres valientes como ella.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Si el tweet es verídico, me cago en todo aquel hijo/hija de la gran puta que aplauda esta "valentía".
> 
> *PUTA.*



Sí es cierto, menuda risas hubo, ahora ya tiene la cuenta de twitter privada.


----------



## --- (5 Ene 2015)

Hay gente pa to!


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Ene 2015)

Si alguien se ha quedado con las ganas de ver a Carla Dávila comer solomillo sin hueso esto podría ser una recreación aproximada


Spoiler



http://www.xnxx.com/video2832816/sasha_grey_sloppy_throat_fuck


Pero si estáis ya casados de ver lo mismo. ¿A qué viene ahora tanta historia con Carla Dávila?


----------



## Antxon (5 Ene 2015)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si alguien se ha quedado con las ganas de ver a Carla Dávila comer solomillo sin hueso esto podría ser una recreación aproximada
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pues que resulta morboso hablar de una zorra adolescente que degustó un rabo en medio de una discoteca, y que encima lo intente justificar por el tweeter después de que medio país haya presenciado las fotos del acto en cuestión genera cierto debate


----------



## --- (5 Ene 2015)

Cuanto tardara el torbe en reclutarla? Yo soy una maruja así que que alguien cuelgue o mande privi


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Ene 2015)

pero poned el vidio en veteranos, que quiero aplaudir la valentia de esta heroina! ::


----------



## zentrado (5 Ene 2015)

Hay que ser descerebrada. Una borrachera no lo justifica todo. ¿No tiene padres, hermanos, familia? Lo que es seguro es que no tiene vergüenza.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

Que una chica que come rabos en la calle en frente de todo el mundo hable de "personas normales" me ha dejado tó flasheao, shoqueao y noqueao.


----------



## pedrits (5 Ene 2015)

¿Y esos padres?

Menuda teen cumshot slut inconsciente de la vida, ya ni en los aseos.


TDS ES TDS


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Ene 2015)

Marie Curie? No.

Ésta mejor. Una heroína de nuestra Era


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Esta es la futura mujer española.Protegida por papa estado con leyes feminazis y los medios de comunicacion,totalmente infantilizada e irresponsable.Ella nunca sera culpable de nada.

"Si voy borracha..."

Y ya tiene excusa la muy guarra.Los malos de la peli son los que graban porque "comerse una polla en publico no tiene nada de malo y no deberian grabarme"

Preparaos mentalmente para las nuevas generaciones de mujeres, que la que se nos viene encima es de peli de terror


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Que una chica que come rabos en la calle en frente de todo el mundo hable de "personas normales" me ha dejado tó flasheao, shoqueao y noqueao.



Es lo que tienen las niñas de 17-18 de ahora, están asilvestras. Cuanta puta y yo que viejo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (5 Ene 2015)

Antxon dijo:


>



Pues me parece de puta madre, si señora. Buena respuesta joder.

Los reprimidos y envidiosos del foro, moriros de envidia asquerosos: ella folla y tu no.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Es lo que tienen las niñas de 17-18 de ahora, están asilvestras. Cuanta puta y yo que viejo.



Luego, cuando le venga el arrepentimiento, hablará de violación retroactiva.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Ene 2015)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues me parece de puta madre, si señora. Buena respuesta joder.
> 
> Los reprimidos y envidiosos del foro, moriros de envidia asquerosos: ella folla y tu no.



no,:: si es por hablar de algo...


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues me parece de puta madre, si señora. Buena respuesta joder.
> 
> Los reprimidos y envidiosos del foro, moriros de envidia asquerosos: ella folla y tu no.



Ser el padre de esta delicia de muchacha debe de ser toda una fiesta de alegría y orgullo paterno. Para caminar con la frente alta por la calle.


----------



## MAX CASH (5 Ene 2015)

JAJAJAAAA 

no se pone a mirar si la graban por chupar pollas en medio de una discoteca ... POR QUE PIENSA QUE LA RODEAN PERSONAS NORMALES !!! XD 

lo primero que me pasa por la cabeza : 
vaya pedazo de carne con ojos , ya que no va a hacer nada mas de provecho en la vida , encadenada en un putifero para servir de receptaculo de semen de 9 a 5 por el resto de su vida ... 

lo segundo que se me pasa : 
pues ole su chocho , claro que si ... que chupe todas las pollas que quiera , otro gallo nos cantaria si todas fueran asi ... 

los problemas de ser bipolar ...


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

Si esta chica ya chupa, en medio de la calle y sin cobrar, con 19 añitos, me pregunto a qué edad se habrá iniciado en esto de ser una guarrilla. Si digo 12, no me equivoco.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Luego, cuando le venga el arrepentimiento, hablará de violación retroactiva.



Como te toque la loca estas jodido, pero luego las hay normalitas que son también así, ya no se cortan un pelo y me parece de puta madre.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Como te toque la loca estas jodido, pero luego las hay normalitas que son también así, ya no se cortan un pelo y me parece de puta madre.



Hombre, una tía que se emborracha y chupa pollas en medio de la calle donde la puede ver todo el mundo, que lo admite abiertamente y que no se avergüenza, no vale ni para esposa ni para madre de nadie decente o medianamente normal.

Ninguna mujer normalita chupa pollas a desconocidos en mitad de la calle. Otra cosa es que se lo haga al novio formal o al marido. Pero, desde luego, a mí no me habría gustado una chuparrabos como futurible. La madre de mis hijos no puede ser tan guarra y desvergonzada.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Hombre, una tía que se emborracha y chupa pollas en medio de la calle donde la puede ver todo el mundo, que lo admite abiertamente y que no se avergüenza, no vale ni para esposa ni para madre de nadie decente o medianamente normal.
> 
> Ninguna mujer normalita chupa pollas a desconocidos en mitad de la calle. Otra cosa es que se lo haga al novio formal o al marido. Pero, desde luego, a mí no me habría gustado una chuparrabos como futurible. La madre de mis hijos no puede ser tan guarra y desvergonzada.



Eso esta claro, no te vas a buscar una de estas para casarte, cuando llegue a una edad tiene que ser como tirar una salchicha en un pasillo, pero una noche es una noche.


----------



## kikoseis (5 Ene 2015)

Uinnn, cuanto reprimido criticón....
Si cuando salgan las fotos vais a estar una semana de pajeo intensivo ...




MAX CASH dijo:


> JAJAJAAAA
> 
> no se pone a mirar si la graban por chupar pollas en medio de una discoteca ... POR QUE PIENSA QUE LA RODEAN PERSONAS NORMALES !!! XD
> 
> ...



+ 1


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Eso esta claro, no te vas a buscar una de estas para casarte, cuando llegue a una edad tiene que ser como tirar una salchicha en un pasillo, pero una noche es una noche.



Da igual,esa clase de new-guarrillas solo las disfrutaran los que ahora rondan los 16-20 años

Los demas a conformarse con visilleras nacidas en los 80...::


----------



## Tonyina (5 Ene 2015)

Qué bien habéis educado a vuestros hijos.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Da igual,esa clase de new-guarrillas solo las disfrutaran los que ahora rondan los 16-20 años
> 
> Los demas a conformarse con visilleras nacidas en los 80...::



Yo voy a hacer ahora 33 y alguna de estas caen, es ir al sitio correcto. Las visilleras cuanto más lejos mejor.


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Ene 2015)

dicen que es esta, tampoco me hagais mucho caso


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

kikoseis dijo:


> Uinnn, cuanto reprimido criticón....
> Si cuando salgan las fotos vais a estar una semana de pajeo intensivo ...
> 
> 
> ...



No, si a la niña le gusta el solomillo, que coma solomillo.

Pero luego no vale ir de casta, decente y de quiero a un hombre que me quiera, que me cuide, que me respete y que sea caballeroso y fiel conmigo. O atrapar al carapadre después del carrusel y no querer hacerle a él lo mismo que al malote. O hacerlo esperar "porque yo no soy de esas".

Es que las mujeres acostumbran mucho a eso, ¿eh? Al zorreo y al guarreo y luego van de dignas y de decentes, haciéndose valer.


----------



## Antxon (5 Ene 2015)

vagodesigner dijo:


> dicen que es esta, tampoco me hagais mucho caso



Lo es. Fijaos en el careto de la "victima", no se pierde ni un solo detalle de la escena, grabando a fuego en su retina


----------



## César Borgia (5 Ene 2015)

De ortografía va bien, de lo otro empieza pronto el carrusel......a los 30 ni la vaca marisol.+
Esas fotos llevan varios meses rodando por twitter, no se yo si es la misma chica que la de los tuits que es de la Coruña, tienen pinta de estar hechas en yankilandia.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (5 Ene 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ser el padre de esta delicia de muchacha debe de ser toda una fiesta de alegría y orgullo paterno. Para caminar con la frente alta por la calle.



Lo será en la medida que haya más o menos hijos de puta que se dediquen a meterse en la vida de los demás.


----------



## Brigit (5 Ene 2015)

Vaya descerebrada asquerosa. Menos mal que tuvo la vergüenza de cerrar el twitter.

Ayer mismo comentaba un "amigo" de Facebook que prefería ver a su hija desnuda en la tele que anunciando un estropajo o Hemoal, así que no digo nada.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Lo será en la medida que haya más o menos hijos de puta que se dediquen a meterse en la vida de los demás.



Por suerte o por desgracia, vivimos en una sociedad y los actos individuales siempre afectan a los demás. Otra cosa es que viviéramos en medio del monte. Pero en el país de los rumores, al padre le van a pitar los oídos cientos de veces.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 19:06 ----------




Brigit dijo:


> Vaya descerebrada asquerosa. Menos mal que tuvo la vergüenza de cerrar el twitter.
> 
> Ayer mismo comentaba un "amigo" de Facebook que prefería ver a su hija desnuda en la tele que anunciando un estropajo o Hemoal, así que no digo nada.



La degradación moral de la sociedad no conoce límites.

Pues que la prostituya directamente, joder. Que se deje de payasadas.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer ahora 33 y alguna de estas caen, es ir al sitio correcto. Las visilleras cuanto más lejos mejor.



¿Sitios correctos?

Ya me dira tu donde una chavala de 18 años folla con tios de 33 sin que las tengas que pagar las rayas o los cubatas.

Yo tengo 35 y tambien se hacer que una de 18 años me coma el rabo... pagandole los vicios.A partir de cierta edad,como no tengas pasta eres un cadaver para las jovencitas.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (5 Ene 2015)

Bueno, ¿y para cuándo la denuncia por violencia de genaro?


----------



## ExCurrante (5 Ene 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Hombre, una tía que se emborracha y chupa pollas en medio de la calle donde la puede ver todo el mundo, que lo admite abiertamente y que no se avergüenza, no vale ni para esposa ni para madre de nadie decente o medianamente normal.
> 
> Ninguna mujer normalita chupa pollas a desconocidos en mitad de la calle. Otra cosa es que se lo haga al novio formal o al marido. Pero, desde luego, a mí no me habría gustado una chuparrabos como futurible. La madre de mis hijos no puede ser tan guarra y desvergonzada.



Jajajajaja Que atrasados estáis algunos, debéis ser hijos de la transición.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2015)

ExCurrante dijo:


> Jajajajaja Que atrasados estáis algunos, debéis ser hijos de la transición.



Atraso es volver a las cavernas. Las instituciones y la moral suponen civilización y progreso.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Seguro que iba puesta de cristal.

Las amigas de mi ex se ponian finas de esto.Luego iban con el chocho que les ardia y acababan follandose a cualquiera o haciendo las cerdas dandose morreos entre ellas delante de los tios para calentar al personal.

Yo pienso que esta chavala iba puesta de todo menos de cubatas.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Sitios correctos?
> 
> Ya me dira tu donde una chavala de 18 años folla con tios de 33 sin que las tengas que pagar las rayas o los cubatas.
> 
> Yo tengo 35 y tambien se hacer que una de 18 años me coma el rabo... pagandole los vicios.A partir de cierta edad,como no tengas pasta eres un cadaver para las jovencitas.



Hombre también depende de como seas, yo no aparento mi edad ni de coña.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Hombre también depende de como seas, yo no aparento mi edad ni de coña.



A mi me suelen echar 30 años porque siempre voy bien afeitado y con la tez morena,pero aun asi te digo que las chavalas de 18 años ni me miran.

Con estas chavalas,o eres de su quinta o te toca pagarles las fantas y tratarlas con autoridad si quieres folleteo.

Ademas,tienen mucha energia y a mi ya no me hace estar hasta el amanecer de juerga.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> A mi me suelen echar 30 años porque siempre voy bien afeitado y con la tez morena,pero aun asi te digo que las chavalas de 18 años ni me miran.
> 
> Con estas chavalas,o eres de su quinta o te toca pagarles las fantas y tratarlas con autoridad si quieres folleteo.
> 
> *Ademas,tienen mucha energia y a mi ya no me hace estar hasta el amanecer de juerga.*



A mi no me quedan más cojones que aguantar, hacemos fiestas en sitios que alquilamos y soy el dj. Eso sí, como te la pilles gorda ya si que se notan los años.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> A mi no me quedan más cojones que aguantar, hacemos fiestas en sitios que alquilamos y *soy el dj*. Eso sí, como te la pilles gorda ya si que se notan los años.



Joder macho,haber empezado por ahi.::

El dj,el camarero o el portero siempre tienen derecho de pernada con las mas buenorras,tengan 18 o 40.Son los machos alfas del local.


----------



## Buster (5 Ene 2015)

No entiendo tanto comentario sobre ella y ninguno sobre él, como si lo suyo hubiese sido una hazaña y lo de ella una zorrería.


----------



## Rubencillo (5 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> No entiendo tanto comentario sobre ella y ninguno sobre él, como si lo suyo hubiese sido una hazaña y lo de ella una zorrería.



Porque aqui todo el mundo somos hombres malos machistas, dignos de esta sociedad falocratica.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (5 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> No entiendo tanto comentario sobre ella y ninguno sobre él, como si lo suyo hubiese sido una hazaña y lo de ella una zorrería.









¿Has visto la cara del pimpollo?

En su vida le volvera a pasar algo igual...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ene 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> ¿Es alguna famosilla de medio pelo? no he encontrado nada mas que esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente estamos entrando en la época de soy puta y es mi derecho a ni siquiera esconderme. 

Al menos me parece más sincero que hasta ahora que se fingían tradicionales y distinguidas cuando casi todas son iguales, es decir como los hombres, que están pensando en el sexo 24/7 aunque tengan pareja.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 20:06 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> No, si a la niña le gusta el solomillo, que coma solomillo.
> 
> Pero luego no vale ir de casta, decente y de quiero a un hombre que me quiera, que me cuide, que me respete y que sea caballeroso y fiel conmigo. O atrapar al carapadre después del carrusel y no querer hacerle a él lo mismo que al malote. O hacerlo esperar "porque yo no soy de esas".
> 
> Es que las mujeres acostumbran mucho a eso, ¿eh? Al zorreo y al guarreo y luego van de dignas y de decentes, haciéndose valer.



Efectivamente, es preferible que salgan del armario de la pureza y se definan públicamente, así follaremos más con estas y a las otras las reservamos para las relaciones serias.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 20:10 ----------




El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues me parece de puta madre, si señora. Buena respuesta joder.
> 
> Los reprimidos y envidiosos del foro, moriros de envidia asquerosos: ella folla y tu no.



Si folla pero a partir de ahora a ver quien es valiente que le da un beso en la boca. Aunque muchos lo hagamos hecho con mujeres que reciben en boca, ojos que no ven... 
Además a ver quién se fía de esta guarra a partir de este suceso. 

Por cierto, esta tiparraca es famosa o anónima?


----------



## SaMuLeRo (5 Ene 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto, esta tiparraca es famosa o anónima?



Ahora sí es famosa. :XX::XX:


----------



## Faunodemar (5 Ene 2015)

https://twitter.com/carluchi795

Foros ACB.COM &bull; Ver Tema - Vamos de mal en peor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2015)

Samulero dijo:


> Una niña que puso un twetter diciendo que si le apetecía comerse una buena polla en público se la comía.



Es que para una chavalilla de hoy en día eso es lo "normal".

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 00:02 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> Luego, cuando le venga el arrepentimiento, hablará de violación retroactiva.



E irá de digna por la vida.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 Ene 2015)

Alguien tiene link con el video? Me apetece hacerme una pajilla.


----------



## bichobola (6 Ene 2015)

Un video no hay?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Ene 2015)

sus padres estarán felices, la niña ya es famosa


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2015)

Antxon dijo:


> Estos tweets corresponden a un hecho: y es que a la muy guarra, dudo que llegue a los 18, no se le ocurrió otra cosa que comerle todo el rabo a un chavalín en una fiesta. Hay dos fotos que lo demuestran, la foto del "durante"(donde la niñata en cuestión aparece concentrada en el acto en primer plano mientras que detrás se ven los jetos de los amigos flipando en colores) y el "después" (donde aparece la chica todo orgullosa enseñando el mejunge en la boca). A mi me las han pasado en el whatsapp pero paso de subirlas. De momento



Pues a mí me parece que si el chaval es sano, normal y español, la chavala HACE DE PUTA MADRE SI LE APETECE, JODER HOSTIAS, PEDAZO DE MEAPILAS QUE SOIS.

Soy su padre y cuando me entere lo que hago es pagarles un fin de semana en un hotel de 4 estrellas y mandarlos para allá en un taxi con una caja de condones. La lección siendo la siguiente: estas cosas, hija mía, hay que hacerlas en privado, coño.


----------



## epoch (6 Ene 2015)

_Si me apetece grabar a una chica que practica una felación en público porque tengo un teléfono con videocámara y hago tonterías creo que tampoco mato a nadie. Cosas peores se han visto._

La ausencia de referentes morales crea monstruos.


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2015)

La chica reconoce que estaba borracha y que fue una tontería. Joder, ¿nunca os habéis emborrachado? ¿Conocéis que se pierde el sentido del ridículo y la vergüenza? Pues no las he hecho yo gordas ni nada yendo borracho perdido como una puta cuba...

Los borrachos y los niños nunca mienten: al menos ahora sabemos que no es una lesbiana feminazi odia-hombres, y que sus apetencias son sanas. Joder, una puta medalla habría que darle a la chavala.

ACUSO DE MEAPILAS Y TRISTES A CUANTOS LA CRITICAN.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> La chica reconoce que estaba borracha y que fue una tontería. Joder, ¿nunca os habéis emborrachado? ¿Conocéis que se pierde el sentido del ridículo y la vergüenza?* Pues no las he hecho yo gordas ni nada yendo borracho perdido como una puta cuba...*
> 
> Los borrachos y los niños nunca mienten: al menos ahora sabemos que no es una lesbiana feminazi odia-hombres, y que sus apetencias son sanas. Joder, una puta medalla habría que darle a la chavala.
> 
> ACUSO DE MEAPILAS Y TRISTES A CUANTOS LA CRITICAN.



no nos diras que tu tambien te has comido una polla estando borracho? ::

Por mi que haga lo que quiera, lo que me resulta gracioso es que lo haga en publico y se sorprenda de que le graben.


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> no nos diras que tu tambien te has comido una polla estando borracho? ::



Pues no porque comer rabos no me pone, si sobrio ni ebrio. Pero eso sería pecatta minutta al lado de cosas que yo he hecho borracho, hamijo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 Ene 2015)

Yo si que he follao en la calle con espectadores (y más de una vez, con distintas amigas), incluso a plena luz del día en el centro de la ciudad. Afortunadamente no habia móviles con cámara en aquellos días.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Ene 2015)

Carla Da*vida* ... jejejeje


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> Pues no porque comer rabos no me pone, si sobrio ni ebrio. Pero eso sería pecatta minutta al lado de cosas que yo he hecho borracho, hamijo.



Pues ilústranos. No sé a qué esperas si tan heavy has sido. :rolleye:


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2015)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues ilústranos. No sé a qué esperas si tan heavy has sido. :rolleye:



Como comprenderás, no te voy a poner un escaneo de periódico aquí, hamijo...


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> Como comprenderás, no te voy a poner un escaneo de periódico aquí, hamijo...



No creo que le hicieras un cunnilingus públicamente a ninguna muchacha.

Idioteces y tonterías todos hemos hecho borrachos. ¿Pero ese exhibicionismo sexual acaso no es reprobable? Que no se queje la muy puta de que al día siguiente media España se haya enterado de sus andanzas.

"A lo hecho pecho".


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Ene 2015)

esas fotos son de yankis, no es la de la coruña





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Ayer mismo comentaba un "amigo" de Facebook que *prefería ver a su hija desnuda* en la tele que anunciando un estropajo o Hemoal, así que no digo nada.



que un padre quiera ver a su hija desnuda... me chirría bastante.




CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Seguro que iba puesta de cristal.
> 
> Las amigas de mi ex se ponian finas de esto.Luego iban con el chocho que les ardia y acababan follandose a cualquiera o haciendo las cerdas dandose morreos entre ellas delante de los tios para calentar al personal.
> 
> Yo pienso que esta chavala iba puesta de todo menos de cubatas.



si el zorreo lo ha habido toda la vida y nadie va a quejarse

pero, ¿por qué no se lo monta con quien le salga del coño en un aseo, coche, hotel, etc.? ¿Es necesario hipotecarse así?


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ene 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Da igual,esa clase de new-guarrillas solo las disfrutaran los que ahora rondan los 16-20 años
> 
> Los demas a conformarse con visilleras nacidas en los 80...::



Hamijou, recuerda las pretensiones y derechos autoasimilados de estas finas mozas de baja alcurnia y sus congeneres, tantas veces nombradas en el atico. Ahora, aguja e hilo mediante, y teniendo en cuenta lo anteriormente dicho, piensa en las actuales cifras de paro juvenil.
Creo que estaras conmigo en que el resultado de la ecuacion demuestra lo erroneo de tu planteamiento. A disfrutar!

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 06:52 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues ilústranos. No sé a qué esperas si tan heavy has sido. :rolleye:



Pero si esta clarisimo, ya te lo ha dicho, hamijo cazarecompensas; que hay peor que comerse una polla en publico? ::


----------



## César Borgia (6 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> esas fotos son de yankis, no es la de la coruña



De yankis y de hace varios meses , la tía se llama Ally Lyons.....

/r/ - Request » Thread #12633927

Y el tío se llama Brendan Schott y la mamada se la hizo como regalo de cumpleaños la tal Ally.

Teens Could Face Child Pornography Charges For Sharing Classmate's Blowjob Selfie


----------



## zombi (6 Ene 2015)

................


----------



## Banryu (6 Ene 2015)

Me disculparán, caballeros:

Sobre el tema de excusar las acciones de uno con el alcohol, una vieja amiga mía siempre decía: ¿Si estuvieras muy borracho, te follarías a tu madre? ¿No? Pues si tienes autocontrol para unas cosas, lo tienes para todas.

Resumiendo y dejándo de lado el chascarrillo: en mi humilde opinión, el estar borracho no es excusa de nada. Es más, si sabes que el consumo de alcohol (o a saber que substancias) te afecta de forma que puede prejudicarte gravemente, una persona madura y con dos dedos de frente se abstiene.

El problema, como decían varios foreros con anterioridad, es la total y absoluta falta de valores morales en la juventud actual. Una juventud a la que ni sus padres, ni sus maestros ni la sociedad en general a procurado inculcar las más mínimas nociones de disciplina, honradez y moral, dado que las nuevas corrientes educacionales toman el disciplinar a la muchacada como un acto represivo, fascista y contraproducente.

Y así nos brilla el pelo, caballeros. Esto es el fruto de los esfuerzos de aquellos que salen a la calle proclamando con orgullo que los valores morales que han llevado a occidente a ser lo que es, son vetustas joyas del pasado; reliquias que hemos de relegar al museo para una contemplación ocasional y alejada, no hacer parte de ellas como herramienta diaria y referente.

Disculpen el tocho.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ene 2015)

Es el progreso. Antes era escandaloso besarse en público, dentro de unos años comer pollas a pares en la calle será habitual. Cuidao pues.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2015)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Es el progreso. Antes era escandaloso besarse en público, dentro de unos años comer pollas a pares en la calle será habitual. Cuidao pues.



O tempora, o mores. Qué tiempos aquellos en que el chiste de la cara de limón aún hacía gracia.


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Ene 2015)

Espero que el que el hombre sea un español y blanco, habrá tenido un momento de felicidad delicioso, que no estamos para compartir esas delicias con otros. 
De todas formas, todo este tema me chirria bastante, la verdad.


----------



## nemo4 (6 Ene 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> TEngo cuenta y lo han quitado



Sip. Yo también y es eso.


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> Pues no porque comer rabos no me pone, *si sobrio* ni ebrio. Pero eso sería pecatta minutta al lado de cosas que yo he hecho borracho, hamijo.



*Tacháaaaannnnn.... *ienso: qué lápsus más inoportuno.... :ouch:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Ene 2015)

Con la de smartphones que hay siempre al acecho.....


----------



## MI6 (6 Ene 2015)

Si ella quiere comerse una polla delante de todos, perfecto.
Pero si alguien la quiere grabar, ya que está en un espacio público y es un hecho poco usual, también correcto.

Si luego medio país se pajea con tu video, no vengas llorando eso si. 

A mi me parece muy bien que las de una vez se liberen, chupen, follen y que no les de vergüenza. Luego os quejais de que os teneis que ir de putas.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (6 Ene 2015)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Con la de smartphones que hay siempre al acecho.....



El verdadero "big brother".


----------



## Clavisto (6 Ene 2015)

MI6 dijo:


> Si ella quiere comerse una polla delante de todos, perfecto.
> Pero si alguien la quiere grabar, ya que está en un espacio público y es un hecho poco usual, también correcto.
> 
> Si luego medio país se pajea con tu video, no vengas llorando eso si.
> ...



Perdón: ahí no hay nada correcto.

Disfruten lo que sea que sea esto que estamos viviendo.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ene 2015)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero si esta clarisimo, ya te lo ha dicho, hamijo cazarecompensas; que hay peor que comerse una polla en publico? ::



¿Comerse dos?


----------



## euriborfree (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> Como comprenderás, no te voy a poner un escaneo de periódico aquí, hamijo...



hombre, no te cortes, el foro tiene espacio de sobra para periodicos enteros 
e incluso puede que aparezca en las hemerotecas online de algun diario


----------



## tremenk (6 Ene 2015)

MI6 dijo:


> Si ella quiere comerse una polla delante de todos, perfecto.
> Pero si alguien la quiere grabar, ya que está en un espacio público y es un hecho poco usual, también correcto.
> 
> Si luego medio país se pajea con tu video, no vengas llorando eso si.
> ...



No quiero meter mi churra en un bebedero de patos ....Burbujeroo

Y a lo que vamos *MP *con el video PLS.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Ene 2015)




----------



## Z4LMAN (6 Ene 2015)

este hilo sin las fotos y el video no vale una puta mierda


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ene 2015)

pepinox dijo:


> Pues no porque comer rabos no me pone, si sobrio ni ebrio. Pero eso sería pecatta minutta al lado de cosas que yo he hecho borracho, hamijo.



Es que una mujer no es un hombre, ese es el quid de la cuestión, que ahora se creen que pueden y tienen que hacer lo que les da la gana además viéndolas todo el mundo. 

La estética es muy importante y eso mismo podría hacerlo en privado. Pero no, ella eligió no por casualidad, hacer la zorra delante de todo el mundo. 
es una vulgarización innecesaria. 

Además se supone que esa chica algún día tendrá que conseguir que un hombre se enamore de ella para formar una familia... quiéns erá el imbécil que se quede con ella??

Ah claro, que ahora la familia es el objetivo a abatir, por eso se promociona y justifican estos comportamientos en por de la libertad, cuando en realidad es la libertad usada para empeorar las relaciones y la propia autoestima.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 19:24 ----------




tremenk dijo:


> No quiero meter mi churra en un bebedero de patos ....Burbujeroo
> 
> Y a lo que vamos *MP *con el video PLS.



No, si putas son todas, pero al menos hay que tener un poquito de verguenza y no dejarse a una misma al nivel de las estrellas porno. Y sin cobrar.


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es que una mujer no es un hombre, ese es el quid de la cuestión, que ahora se creen que pueden y tienen que hacer lo que les da la gana además viéndolas todo el mundo.



Ésa es la cuestión. Si ella se hubiera bajado las bragas y él le hubiera comido el coño, ella seguiría siendo la zorra y él el machote triunfador.

Eso es propio de mentalidades infantiles.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> Ésa es la cuestión. Si ella se hubiera bajado las bragas y él le hubiera comido el coño, ella seguiría siendo la zorra *y él el machote triunfador*.
> 
> Eso es propio de mentalidades infantiles.



Eso probablemente lo piensen los _machoibéricos _del foro. Para mí es una cuestión de moralidad, no de sexos.

Pero bueno, seguid alimentando el debate de si es machismo o liberación femenina. Que si yo digo que* a mi hermana no me gustaría verla limando un falo a ojos de todo el mundo* seré un machista y todo eso.

A ver si se estrella un puto cometa de una vez y nos vamos todos a la mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ene 2015)

Es una chica muy valiente, que duda cabe...:XX:

Y puta tambien::


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2015)

Nota dijo:


> Es una chica muy valiente, que duda cabe...:XX:
> 
> Y puta tambien::



¿Y él no es un puto?


----------



## Brigit (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y él no es un puto?



Como mucho será medio puto.

Eh, yo no entiendo mucho de esto, pero parece que ella toma parte activa en el el tema ¿O iba paseando y se encontró eso en la boca?

Por otra parte, tal como se ve al resto de chavales en la foto, tiene pinta de ser una exhibición ante los amigos, como diciendo "mirad que cosas soy capaz de hacer, qué guay". Y si a eso le sumamos los comentarios que hace después en twitter quitando hierro a lo hecho, o mejor dicho, casi presumiendo de ello, pues no, no son lo mismo, a menos que la historia sea distinta a como la conocemos nosotros.


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2015)

Brigit dijo:


> Como mucho será medio puto.
> 
> Eh, yo no entiendo mucho de esto, pero parece que ella toma parte activa en el el tema ¿O iba paseando y se encontró eso en la boca?
> 
> Por otra parte, tal como se ve al resto de chavales en la foto, tiene pinta de ser una exhibición ante los amigos, como diciendo "mirad que cosas soy capaz de hacer, qué guay". Y si a eso le sumamos los comentarios que hace después en twitter quitando hierro a lo hecho, o mejor dicho, casi presumiendo de ello, pues no, no son lo mismo, a menos que la historia sea distinta a como la conocemos nosotros.



¿Y él iba con la chorra fuera?

Es evidente que es consentido y es un acto en el que ambos participan. Lo que quiero decir es que si se quiere criticar algo, que ese algo se le critique a ambos y no sólo a ella.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Ene 2015)

Pero hay fotos y video o es un hoax forocochero esta mierda?


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ene 2015)

Si el tuviera la mas minima opcion de elegir cuando y donde le hacen una felacion, dia si, y dia tambien, entonces quizas, hamijo Buster, el nivel de responsabilidad seria equiparable.
Pero en la mayoria de los casos, no es asi. Si bien lo que expongo no es del todo exacto, y el no carece de culpa, por el momento son ellas las que deciden el cuando, el donde y el como. Y asi sera mientras no exista una igualdad real.


----------



## Brigit (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y él iba con la chorra fuera?
> 
> Es evidente que es consentido y es un acto en el que ambos participan. Lo que quiero decir es que si se quiere criticar algo, que ese algo se le critique a ambos y no sólo a ella.



Pues a mí, lo vea como lo vea, me parece que el grado de participación es diferente. Y no disculpo la actitud de los chavales, pero al menos no presumen después de lo hecho.


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2015)

Brigit dijo:


> Pues a mí, lo vea como lo vea, me parece que el grado de participación es diferente. Y no disculpo la actitud de los chavales, pero al menos no presumen después de lo hecho.



¿Y te parece que en el sexo coital el grado de participación también es diferente?

La fisonomía es la que es y el acto es el que es, y en mi opinión es cosa de dos ya que en caso contrario sería una violación.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y te parece que en el sexo coital el grado de participación también es diferente?
> 
> La fisonomía es la que es y el acto es el que es, y en mi opinión es cosa de dos ya que en caso contrario sería una violación.



Chico, que si hubiera sido un cunnillingus la tía habría sido puta menor por dejarse cunnillingüear públicamente, pero el puto mayor habría sido el imbécil que hace un cunnillingus ante los ojos de todos.

En la felación, el chico es gilipollas por dejársela mamar públicamente. Pero la puta mayor, en este caso, es esa zorra que se hace pasar por persona.

Estoy hasta la polla de LOS y LAS sexistas.


----------



## Brigit (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y te parece que en el sexo coital el grado de participación también es diferente?
> 
> La fisonomía es la que es y el acto es el que es, y en mi opinión es cosa de dos ya que en caso contrario sería una violación.



A ver, es que no estamos hablando en general sino a partir de lo que se ve en la foto. Es posible que no la interpretemos de la misma manera, pero la imagen es la que es.

Yo veo a una guarra, un tipo que se aprovecha de la situación y otros cuantos que corean la hazaña. Resumiendo, una "prota", un secundario y el resto, extras.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ene 2015)

Brigit dijo:


> A ver, es que no estamos hablando en general sino a partir de lo que se ve en la foto. Es posible que no la interpretemos de la misma manera, pero la imagen es la que es.
> 
> Yo veo a una guarra, un tipo que se aprovecha de la situación y otros cuantos que corean la hazaña. Resumiendo, una "prota", un secundario y el resto, extras.



Y el tío también es como actor porno porque actuó con público, no solo con un equipo de rodaje. No entiendo cómo alguien puede concentrarse en semejante circunstancia. 

A este tipo de mujeres le corresponde el tipo de hombre que la comprende: todos los que la apoyan en este hilo, les deseo que encuentren a una igual como esposa.


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A este tipo de mujeres le corresponde el tipo de hombre que la comprende: todos los que la apoyan en este hilo, les deseo que encuentren a una igual como esposa.



Y las que lo apoyan, que encuentren uno igual que él, ¿no?


----------



## Brigit (6 Ene 2015)

Buster dijo:


> Y las que lo apoyan, que encuentren uno igual que él, ¿no?



¿Quién lo apoya?

Esto me recuerda a un médico de por aquí al que los pacientes le llaman "De 1 a 10" porque cada vez que habla con un paciente en algún momento de la consulta acaba preguntando "¿Y de 1 a 10 cuánto le duele?

Pues esto es igual, de 1 a 10 ¿cuál es más guarro? Si me preguntaran a mí diría que si ella es 10 (o un 12 por contarlo después), él un 6. Pero de ahí a apoyarlo hay un abismo. Ahora...algo marranete sí que es )


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ene 2015)

Además digo yo... el tipo puede ser que estuviera necesitado de una mamada, pero ella estaba necesitada de mamarla????
Es decir, no tenía a ningún amigo o novio para mamársela que tuvo que hacerlo allí de repente y siendo grabada en un sitio público???

No es esa la definición de una zorra??? una tipa que folla sin ton ni son, sin valorarse ni tener en cuenta las consecuencias de un mísero polvo o mamada que bien lo podría hacer con alguien que la quisiera o al menos la tuviera en intimidad??


----------



## kdkilo (6 Ene 2015)

pues a mi me hicieron sexo tantrico en el pacha de ibiza y acabe con los cojones como dos alforjas de john wayne


----------



## abcde20 (7 Ene 2015)

Burundanga everywhere!
Se la veía con hambre,pobre


----------



## Z4LMAN (7 Ene 2015)

Pero hijos del mal que alguien diga donde esta la puta foto....


----------



## RobLucci (7 Ene 2015)

No veo que mal hace, quien no ha hecho tonterias estando borracho? seguro que el tio queda como un machote porque se la ha chupado una tia, y la tia como una puta.. nada nuevo bajo el sol.

a lo mejor tenéis puta envidia de que a vosotros no os la chupan ni pagando.

pd. Video, por favor.


----------



## javivibotones (8 Ene 2015)

elzurdo12 dijo:


> Después de incansables y largas horas de búsqueda , por fin tenéis el vídeo que ha creado tanta polémica ha causado.
> 
> AQUI LO TENEIS!!!!!
> 
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::




donde? solo me lleba al play store todo el rato jajajaja


----------



## euriborfree (8 Ene 2015)

elzurdo12 dijo:


> Después de incansables y largas horas de búsqueda , por fin tenéis el vídeo que ha creado tanta polémica ha causado.
> 
> AQUI LO TENEIS!!!!! (link eliminado)
> 
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::



Reportado por SPAM

No instaleis esa aplicacion, pone "Ofrece compras integradas en la aplicación", es la tipica que te pega sablazos


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Ene 2015)

Pero, ¿y las fotos? Vaya mierda de hilo.


----------



## javiAsen (11 Ene 2015)

Que puta la Carla Davila


----------



## BogadeAriete (16 Oct 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> pues a mi me hicieron sexo tantrico en el pacha de ibiza y acabe con los cojones como dos alforjas de john wayne



Intesante, da para hilo. Nos explica más caballero?


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Oct 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Luego, cuando le venga el arrepentimiento, hablará de violación retroactiva.



El arrepentimiento es un concepto demasiado humanista para la mierda de mundo modenno 2030.

Ha habido gente que lo ha pasado muy mal con cosas más inocentes, tipo meme, como el Star Wars Kid y similares.

Imagina tooooda tu vida que tú carta de presentación sea una boca llena de lefa.

En fin, que vaya a reclamar a los de la agenda woke normalizadora, que le metieron normalmente esas ideas normales en la cabeza.

Mis condolencias al señor Dávila, en caso de que exista y no sea votante agendista.


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Oct 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Vaya descerebrada asquerosa. Menos mal que tuvo la vergüenza de cerrar el twitter.
> 
> Ayer mismo comentaba un "amigo" de Facebook que prefería ver a su hija desnuda en la tele que anunciando un estropajo o Hemoal, así que no digo nada.



Habra cerrado Twitter pero eso no lo para nadie. He hecho una búsqueda simple en wokegugle y salía en primera página.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (16 Oct 2022)

Y tanto que sale. Esas dos fotos más la de su perfil en Twitter.....Seguro que estudiò en el Peleteiro....Su familia estará muy orgullosa de sus valores.


----------

